
Utu: Saving the internet with hate(2007/2018) - lixtra
https://weblog.masukomi.org/2018/03/25/zed-shaws-utu-saving-the-internet-with-hate/
======
lixtra
[1] reminded me of Utu which I cannot get out of my head for years.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17848353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17848353)

